# Clocks???



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are the clocks going forward on Thursday?
Has anyone heard anything?

Maiden


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

According to a couple of web sites, it is clocks on Thursday night/friday morning, and I beleive summer time will end 6th August (tied in with Ramadan?)
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Kevin
Yes I know when it's supposed to be what I was wondering was if there has been an official announcement. I am thinking that because Ramadan is in summer that they might leave the clocks alone this time.
Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Are the clocks going forward on Thursday?
> Has anyone heard anything?
> 
> Maiden


Hi there,

In here one of the few things that I’ve learned, Egyptians never break the rules, they just bend them “a lil bit” and they ALWAYS "have their reasons" to do that :lol:

So they will change the time, but they won’t keep it right for as long as it should be kept!

Wonderful country isn’t it? :confused2:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe they will get the splendid idea of changing the daylight saving time back after Ramadan? So on-off-on. Because this is Egypt! What you think??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> maybe they will get the splendid idea of changing the daylight saving time back after Ramadan? So on-off-on. Because this is Egypt! What you think??


I am sure they will interfere one way or another...


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been told that clocks will go forward one hour on Friday 30th April at midnight and then go back again on Friday 06th August in time for Ramadan which will begin on Tuesday 10th August.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Last August I was flying back to the UAE, and 3 days after the clocks had "changed" back to standard time, the Clocks at the airport were still on summer time, causing some consternation when looking at the departures boards.

The official times are supposed to be from Last Thursday night in April until Last Thursday night in September.

So I guess August the 6th is pretty close!!
SNAFU
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Clocks go forward tonight... official


----------

